# pulleys for late



## brown down (May 31, 2012)

my motor on my lathe started to give out. rather than spend the money on the same weak motor, i put in a 1/2 208v multi tap motor. has more than enough torque. i have the rikon so i have the 3 grove pulleys and belts. with the added torque i am not stalling the motor out by any means, i can stall the belt out which wears the belt out fast. where can i order pulleys of a different grove but same shaft size and pulley size as the originals so the speed stays the same or relatively close to that?


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2012)

Grainger's probably has what you need but here's one of my favorite man sites.

I'm not sure if they have pulley's for a late but they got for early's out the wazoo.


----------



## LoneStar (May 31, 2012)

Kevin said:


> they got for early's out the wazoo.




Kevin. You aint right.


----------

